# Vets!



## edinsomd

Howdy fellow military vets!
Ed
AW1
USN, Ret

HSL-30
VP-49
FASO Det JAX
VP-23
VX-1
CIVLANT


----------



## dustin

CIVLANT 



good idea on the new sub-forum...


----------



## Natron0915

Howdy 

Nate
AK1(AW)
USN

VF-51
HS-8
HMT-303
MALS-39

Great idea for a forum!


----------



## aps45819

ET1
Florida
Groten CT
Dam Neck VA ("A" & "C" school)
Guam-USS Proteus (AS-19)
Norfolk
Kittery ME - USS Simon Bolivar (SSBN-641)
Little Creek VA - USS Fort Snelling (LSD-30) with side trips to Cuba, Panama, Columbia, Bolivia, Virgin IS, Curacao, Honduras, Puerto Rico & Venezuela
Norfolk
NAVCAMSEASTPAC HI with side trips to Moffet field, Osan AFB Korea, Japan
CIVLANT


----------



## b23hqb

IT1
Retired, USNR

Active duty: Jun 72 - Jun 76:

NAVCOMSTA/NAVCOMUNIT Asmara, Ethiopia Jan 73 - Jul 75
USS Worden CG-18, Yokosuka, Japan Aug 75 - Jun 76

Reserve Duty: NRC St Pete and NRC Tampa, Fl, 1984 - 2005:

COMSUBRON 16
ACU 1, DET 1908
MSC, COMIDEASTFOR, Bahrain


----------



## oldman

CTR1 1962-1982

NSGA Bremerhaven, Germany
USNS Oxford
NCS Norfolk/Northwest, Virginia
NCS San Miguel, Philippines
NSGA Ft. Meade, Maryland
TUSLOG Det 28 Karamursel, Turkey
NCS Rota, Spain
NSGD Norfolk, Virginia/CINCLANTFLT Cryptologic Support Group


----------



## retiredweaxman

AGC (ret) 1980-2002
Suitland, MD
Sigonella, IT
Rota, SP
USS SAIPAN (LHA-2)
Rota, SP (yes, I liked Rota - totaled about 12-13 years there with 2 tours of shore and 1 sea duty tour on my last rotation there)


----------



## oldman

While in Rota I did four 3-month TAD trips, one on a frigate, another on a destroyer and two on a carrier.  Liked the small ships but liked & disliked the carrier.  While on the Oxford (AG-159/AGTR-1) for two years started out in Norfolk, visiting Gitmo Bay, San Juan, a couple of other islands, Panama Canal, Peru and Chile then we were diverted to the Pac via the Indian Ocean to monitor for Vietnam.  Visited Canary Islands, Nigeria, South Africa, Subic Bay, Hong Kong and Japan.  All stations and ports were just very unique experiences and it would be impossible for me to pick a favorite although Durban, South Africa stands out for so many reasons.  It's changed now but then it was like any modern American resort city.  As a kid I imagined Canada as being a frozen land and Africa as jungle, neither of which proved to be totally true.


----------



## StadEMS3

USAF MSgt- retired
2A591
1987-2009
Loring AFB, ME- KC-135A/R Crew Chief (87-92)
NAS Keflavik, Iceland- AWACS, KC-135A/E/R Crew Chief (92-94)
Andrews AFB- VC-135, C-32 Crew Chief (94-99)
Andrews AFB- VC-25 Flying Crew Chief (99-09)


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I get 33% of my ex's retirement pay. Does that count? I did 14 years active duty with him, 2 years delayed entry while dating/engaged, two years active reservists while waiting for the divorce, and raised his kids until retirement at adulthood.


----------



## desertrat

USN 7 years. ET2, Got changed to EW2 at the last.
Got to see a lot of the Vietnam coastline, flyovers, by Migs fun stuff like that.
Destroyers, Subtenders. CC1.


----------



## oldman

In the CT field the majority of us never got involved with combat but were stationed off the coast of Vietnam.  I did see bombs going off in the mountains a few nights and knew right away I wanted no part of that.  I have no problem believing our troops coming home from the mid-east conflicts have some problems.


----------



## thurley42

PO1,  7 years.  Yeehaw


----------



## Rael

SNT-MHR 83
NFE/E-130
SONE37//P/JOH
ADVA
CCSV

Retired


----------



## glhs837

Bill AO1 Retired

VP-9 84-90
VP-23 90-93
VX-1 93-96
VP-92 96-03

CONTPAXFLT ever since


----------



## Terrid76

USAR-13 yrs
71L until my last year and then I think it became 42 series

450CA in Riverdale, MD
305 PsyOp off Dowerhouse Rd
128 MI in Greenburg, PA
323 MI in Allison Park, PA
444 PSB at Ft Meade, MD (2003-2004 OIF)

BTW I've got no clue what all those Navy letters are.  No wonder the different services have problems communicating.


----------



## PsyOps

USAF TSgt- retired
3C271
1985-2005
Eglin AFB, FL – Plumber (85-88)
Keesler AFB, MS – Cross Trained into Tech Control (88)
Hurlburt Fld, FL – Comm Tech in a Tri-TAC Testing facility (88-89)
Kwang Ju, Korea – 4th Combat Comm (89-90)
Ramstein AB, Germany – Combat Operations Intelligence Center Network Tech (90-93)
Eglin AFB, FL – NCOIC Tech Control Facility (93-98)
Andrews AFB, MD – Tech Control Facility Guru (98-2000)
Andrews AFB, MD – Air Force Office of Special Investigations Networks NCOIC/Branch Chief (2000-2005)
Various deployments throughout.

What an awesome ride.  Glad it's over.


----------



## glhs837

The two letters followed by a number denotes your job type and rank (MOS to you guys, Navy Enlisted Classification) to us). Follows a few conventions. Mostly just two letters from that job, AO being aviation ordnanceman, ET being electronics technician, AG being Aerographers Mate, or weather guesser Ranks expressed as AN - Airman, Seaman - SN, for E-1 through E-3, while E-4 through E-6 are Petty Officer third class (AO3) through Petty Officer first class, (ET1)  E-7 through E-9 (only one E-10 in the Navy) being Chief (AWC), Senior Chief (AOCS) and Master Chief (ETCM) Lots of details, but thats the basics.  

First letter

Squadron designations. 

First letter = type 

V=fixed wing   

Second letter = mission

P= Patrol

(squadrons with multiple missions lead to ones like VAQ, or HSL, of VFA) 

Number is simple which squadron of that type you are. SO any Navy person can see at a glance what sort of aircraft you were involved with.


----------



## aps45819

Terrid76 said:


> BTW I've got no clue what all those Navy letters are.  No wonder the different services have problems communicating.



I was assigned to take a fleet communications radio and crypto gear to Osan Korea and set it up on the Airforce base so they could coordinate with the Navy ships during exercises. The Navy radios couldn't talk to the Airforce radios who couldn't talk to the Army.
Great trips, once we were set up all I had to do was change out the crypto code once a day. The rest of the time was shopping. Got some nice tailor made suits and shoes there.


----------



## Baja28

USAF 1980-84
347th Tactical Fighter Wing, Moody AFB, Valdosta, GA
One of three rapid deployment bases on the CONUS
F4D wild weasels
Primary deployment location...middle east, where else?


----------



## Katelin

aps45819 said:


> ET1
> Florida
> Groten CT
> Dam Neck VA ("A" & "C" school)
> *Guam-USS Proteus (AS-19)*
> Norfolk
> Kittery ME - USS Simon Bolivar (SSBN-641)
> Little Creek VA - USS Fort Snelling (LSD-30) with side trips to Cuba, Panama, Columbia, Bolivia, Virgin IS, Curacao, Honduras, Puerto Rico & Venezuela
> Norfolk
> NAVCAMSEASTPAC HI with side trips to Moffet field, Osan AFB Korea, Japan
> CIVLANT




When were you on the Proteus?


----------



## desertrat

I just found out a ship I helped commission was sunk in an exersize after being decommissioned. 

From Wikipedia.



> USS Dixon (AS-37) was a submarine tender, in service to the United States Navy from 1971 through 1995. Dixon was named for George E. Dixon, commander of the Confederate submarine H. L. Hunley.[1]
> 
> Dixon was laid down by General Dynamics Corp, Fore River Shipyard at Quincy, Massachusetts on 7 September 1967. She was launched on 20 June 1970 and commissioned on 7 August 1971 at Norfolk Naval Shipyard, sponsored by Mrs. Paul Masterson, the wife of retired Vice Adm. Paul Masterson, USN,[1] and commanded by Capt. D.S. Boyd, USN.


----------



## Rommey

USAF - MSgt
1980-2002
Originally 328X0 Avioncs Comm, converted several times ended up 2A472 Aircraft Comm/Nav

1980 - Lackland (basic), then Keesler AFB (Tech school)
1980-1983 - Altus AFB, OK
1983-1994 - Andrews AFB, MD
1994-1995 - Rota NAS, Spain
1996-1998 - TDRL
1998-2002 - Andrews AFB, again

Retired in 2002, hung up uniform, walked down the street and started new job as contractor, almost 1/2 way to 2nd retirement...


----------



## xobxdoc

Lt. USN Ret. Naval Aviator
Assigned to USS Enterprise 1982-1986. Flew F-14's
I was reluctantly selected to go to Miramar for Top Gun School.
Immediately, I got involved with this gigantic blonde know-it-all ##### that was one of my instructors.
Lost my rear in a training accident when I flew into some jet wash. God, I miss him. We played some awesome volleyball together!
I was ready to just quit when i was made to realize I wouldn't be happy unless I'm going Mach 2 with my hair on fire!
I acquired enough points to graduate with my class. Some arrogant dick with huge teeth got Top Gun though. His name was George Zip or Kazanski, whatever. It doesn't matter . I fly cargo planes full of rubber dog sh!t out of Hong Kong now.


----------



## DoWhat

NASA
1987-1995

Made 5 trips into space.
10 space walks.


----------



## desertrat

DoWhat said:


> NASA
> 1987-1995
> 
> Made 5 trips into space.
> 10 space walks.



Still out there, I would say.


----------



## itsbob

SFC USA Retired

19D40D3 Scout-Recon/M3 and M1 Crew & commander

1980 Ft Knox Ky, Armor School
1980 - 83 C Trp 1/11th ACR, Fulda Germany, OP Alpha
1983 - 86 E Trp 2/6 CAV (ACX) Ft Knox, KY
1986 - 92 HHC 1/30TH Inf (Recon), 3 ID, Schweinfurt Germany

OOR/79R recruiter

1992 - 00 Recruiter, Southern NH, Oil City Pa.


----------



## itsbob

DoWhat said:


> NASA
> 1987-1995
> 
> Made 5 trips into space.
> 10 space walks.



Yeah?  But I have my own action figure!


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

USA 72 - 75
Fort Dix (Boot Camp)
DLI Monterey, CA (Korean Language Training)
Goodfellow AFB, TX (Cryptologic Training)
Fort Devens, MA (Jamming School)
ASA, ROK - Fun times

Got out for a bit, hated civilian life

1982 - 1999 Retired CWO2
Boot at Great Mistakes (in the darn winter)
DLI Monterey, CA (Chinese Mandarin training)
Goodfellow AFB, TX (Cryptologic Training)
NSGA Kunia, HI (Surface Direct Support) Carriers/Cruisers/Frigates
NSGA Pyongtaek, ROK (LPO, OSAN AB Element) four years of fun, Manager Skivvy Nine Lounge
Goodfellow AFB, TX (Instructor/Instructor Supervisor/Curriculum Development Manager) Made CTIC there
NSGA Kunia (Subsurface Direct Support Division Officer) all 637 class and 688 class (all 637s have been decommissioned) earned my dolphins, great times, made Warrant there
NSA, MD Retired after 3 years there

Great time with great folks. I DO miss the people but don't miss the PC attitude that creeped into the warrior culture.


----------



## BOP

Navy 72-76 AMH3.


----------



## aps45819

Katelin said:


> When were you on the Proteus?



'76-78 Rode it to the yards in Long Beach


----------



## xobxdoc

aps45819 said:


> '76-78 Rode it to the yards in Long Beach



My ship went to Long Beach to load weapons in preps for West Pac. I was on an all hands working party taking on rounds for our 5" gun. In the very cramped compartment where I was, there was this deck ape sitting in a chair holding a fire hose. I asked him what he was doing. He said he was there to put the fire out if one of those rounds goes off. It hit me kind of funny. 

Nuke ELT 80-84
USS Truxtun out of San Diego, 
also did some time on USS Ponce out of Norfolk( that was like "doing time")


----------



## thurley42

xobxdoc said:


> My ship went to Long Beach to load weapons in preps for West Pac. I was on an all hands working party taking on rounds for our 5" gun. In the very cramped compartment where I was, there was this deck ape sitting in a chair holding a fire hose. I asked him what he was doing. He said he was there to put the fire out if one of those rounds goes off. It hit me kind of funny.
> 
> Nuke ELT 80-84
> USS Truxtun out of San Diego,
> also did some time on USS Ponce out of Norfolk( that was like "doing time")



I spent a little time on Ponce in 99 during Noble Anvil. Glad that it was brief and my only time floating.


----------



## chernmax

LT USN (Ret)  (Declined LCDR for Retirement! ) 

Enlisted 13 Years (E-1 to Gunners Mate Missiles Chief)
Commissioned Officer 11 Years (O-1E to O-3E)(LDO Surface Combat Systems)

1980 - USN Boot Camp, Orlando, FL  
1980-84 USS Julius A. Furer (FFG-6), Charleston, SC
1984-86 USS Waddell (DDG-24), San Diego/Long Beach, CA 
1986-89 PCU/USS Mobile Bay (CG-53), Pascagoula, MS/Mayport, FL
1989-91 MK-41 VLS "C" School Instructor, Dam Neck, VA
1991-93 USS Hewitt (DD-966), Yokosuka, Japan
1993-97 USS Bunker Hill (CG-52), Youkosuka Japan (System Test Officer/Electronics Material Officer)
1997-00 Officer In Charge, Navy Center for Tactical Systems Interoperability, Det-5 Yokosuka, Japan
2000-02 Department Head, Urago Ordnance Facility, Commander Fleet Activities Yokosuka, Japan
2002-04 AEGIS Trk II & III Course Supervisor, Aegis Training and Readiness Center/Center for Surface Combat Systems, Dahlgren, VA 
2004-Present Defense Contractor and Volunteer throughout my SOMD Community!


----------



## xobxdoc

I was in RTC Orlando Aug of 80, C202


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

chernmax said:


> LT USN (Ret)  (Declined LCDR for Retirement! )
> 
> Enlisted 13 Years (E-1 to Gunners Mate Missiles Chief)
> Commissioned Officer (O-1E to O-3E)(LDO Surface Combat Systems)
> 
> 1980 - USN Boot Camp, Orlando, FL
> 1980-84 USS Julius A. Furer (FFG-6), Charleston, SC
> 1984-86 USS Waddell (DDG-24), San Diego/Long Beach, CA
> 1986-89 PCU/USS Mobile Bay (CG-53), Pascagoula, MS/Mayport, FL
> 1989-91 MK-41 VLS "C" School Instructor, Dam Neck, VA
> 1991-93 USS Hewitt (DD-966), Yokosuka, Japan
> 1993-97 USS Bunker Hill (CG-52), Youkosuka Japan (System Test Officer/Electronics Material Officer)
> 1997-00 Officer In Charge, Navy Center for Tactical Systems Interoperability, Det-5 Yokosuka, Japan
> 2000-02 Department Head, Urago Ordnance Facility, Commander Fleet Activities Yokosuka, Japan
> 2002-04 AEGIS Trk II & III Course Supervisor, Aegis Training and Readiness Center/Center for Surface Combat Systems, Dahlgren, VA
> 2004-Present Defense Contractor and Volunteer throughout my SOMD Community!



I rode Bunker Hill on her trip to Qingdao, PRC. Had a blast! Was LCPO of the 3 man Cryppie team we brought onboard. Darn intel weenie let the Admiral know I was a Warrant select and I ended up doing the daily briefings on the trip over there.


----------



## oldman

cwo_ghwebb said:


> I rode Bunker Hill on her trip to Qingdao, PRC. Had a blast! Was LCPO of the 3 man Cryppie team we brought onboard. Darn intel weenie let the Admiral know I was a Warrant select and I ended up doing the daily briefings on the trip over there.



I was LPO of cryppie teams while in the Med.  Hated doing the daily reports at the end of the day and having to wake up our officer to get their OK to forward it.  Well not really.  I was bunking with the crew and working late into the evening while the officers were sleeping in nice two person cabins.  They'd wake up enough to roll on their sides and sign them off.  I did work with some fine CWOs that really taught me a lot during my time.


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

oldman said:


> I was LPO of cryppie teams while in the Med.  Hated doing the daily reports at the end of the day and having to wake up our officer to get their OK to forward it.  Well not really.  I was bunking with the crew and working late into the evening while the officers were sleeping in nice two person cabins.  They'd wake up enough to roll on their sides and sign them off.  I did work with some fine CWOs that really taught me a lot during my time.



I could have taken an assignment to Rota doing Sub Spec Ops again but we had young children (6, 6, and 5) and I don't speak Farsi, Hebrew or Standard Arabic, so I would have been pretty much useless. I had almost 22 years in by then so I just hung it up. We had great folks who I didn't mind passing the baton to. Being a Warrant was most rewarding, the Admiral always wants to know what's really going on, not what his Chief of Staff is telling him what he thinks he wants to hear.


----------



## chernmax

cwo_ghwebb said:


> I rode Bunker Hill on her trip to Qingdao, PRC. Had a blast! Was LCPO of the 3 man Cryppie team we brought onboard. Darn intel weenie let the Admiral know I was a Warrant select and I ended up doing the daily briefings on the trip over there.



LOL, Sorry I don't remember you but I was a LTJG at the time and the Bunker Hills System Test Officer!


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

chernmax said:


> LOL, Sorry I don't remember you but I was a LTJG at the time and the Bunker Hills System Test Officer!


LOL, that was the whole idea! 

We were at Yokosuka for about a week before the trip, made the trip and went back to Hawaii. I had some great photos and momentos. The number of PRC military who toured the ship was incredible. I was commissioned June 1 that year (my son's fourth birthday).


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

Any of you *VP*'ers ever visit VPNAVY.ORG?


----------



## microcomputer

NAVAL RESERVE: VR-662 01/64 through 12/65
ACTIVE DUTY: VP-5 01/66 through 12/67 (P2/P-3)
DEPLOYMENT: WestPac 05/67 through 12/67
NAVAL RESERVE: AWS 01/68 through 12/70


----------



## microcomputer

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Any of you *VP*'ers ever visit VPNAVY.ORG?



PM me - that is my site!


----------



## chernmax

cwo_ghwebb said:


> LOL, that was the whole idea!
> 
> We were at Yokosuka for about a week before the trip, made the trip and went back to Hawaii. I had some great photos and momentos. The number of PRC military who toured the ship was incredible. I was commissioned June 1 that year (my son's fourth birthday).



LOL, when we hosted the VIP reception on the Helo Deck the PRC officers ate everything, including the ice scuptures!!!


----------



## DoWhat

microcomputer said:


> NAVAL RESERVE: VR-662 01/64 through 12/65
> ACTIVE DUTY: VP-5 01/66 through 12/67 (P2/P-3)
> DEPLOYMENT: WestPac 05/67 through 12/67
> NAVAL RESERVE: AWS 01/68 through 12/70



My Dad flew P-2V's.


----------



## edinsomd

DoWhat said:


> My Dad flew P-2V's.


So did mine! I donated his "soft helmet" with the goggles, earphones and mike, along with his flight log books to the museum by Gate One.


----------



## itsbob

DoWhat said:


> My Dad flew P-2V's.



MY Dad flew 155mm and 8 inch shells over 20 miles...

And do you know about the Dead Sea?


My dad KILLED IT!


----------



## glhs837

DoWhat said:


> My Dad flew P-2V's.





edinsomd said:


> So did mine! I donated his "soft helmet" with the goggles, earphones and mike, along with his flight log books to the museum by Gate One.



My Dad flew in them Told me he did one landing in the nose, never wanted to again........


----------



## microcomputer

DoWhat said:


> My Dad flew P-2V's.





edinsomd said:


> So did mine! I donated his "soft helmet" with the goggles, earphones and mike, along with his flight log books to the museum by Gate One.





glhs837 said:


> My Dad flew in them Told me he did one landing in the nose, never wanted to again........



Outstanding!  What squadron(s) did your Dad's fly with?

FYI - The Patuxent River Naval Air Museum will be dedicating a portion of the new museum (structure) to ASW operations.


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

chernmax said:


> LOL, when we hosted the VIP reception on the Helo Deck the PRC officers ate everything, including the ice scuptures!!!



The crew of DD108 (the destroyer that escorted us into port) had liberty from 1700 - 1900. They tried to trade everything imaginable, including fire extinguishers made in the USA! 

On a serious note, there was a young lady from the research center in Guangzhou who toured the ship at least 3 times. Asked alot of questions regarding metallurgy and knew an crapload about the VLS. I got my picture taken with her.


----------



## desertrat

cwo_ghwebb said:


> the crew of dd108 (the destroyer that escorted us into port) had liberty from 1700 - 1900. They tried to trade everything imaginable, including fire extinguishers made in the usa!
> 
> on a serious note, there was a young lady from the research center in guangzhou who toured the ship at least 3 times. Asked alot of questions regarding metallurgy and knew an crapload about the vls. I got my picture taken with her.



dd108?


----------



## glhs837

microcomputer said:


> Outstanding!  What squadron(s) did your Dad's fly with?
> 
> FYI - The Patuxent River Naval Air Museum will be dedicating a portion of the new museum (structure) to ASW operations.



Hell, just the VP outfits? I know VP-40, not sure who else, did PBYs, P-5Ms, P-2s, SBDs, those the ones that come to mind that would have an asw component, I think.


----------



## awpitt

USN 1983-1990   ET2(SW)

NAVTRACEN Great Lakes
NAVTRACEN Norfolk
U.S.S. Preble DDG-46
NAVELEXSYSENGACT  St. Inigoes, MD
DD-214



Very cool seeing all the unique military backgrounds.


----------



## microcomputer

glhs837 said:


> ..I know VP-40...



Cool - take a look at VP-40.  They were Disestablished in 1950 and reestablished in 1951 (go figure).  Check out the site - who knows, you might just find a picture of your Dad and crew.


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

desertrat said:


> dd108?


PRCN vessel


----------



## microcomputer

desertrat said:


> dd108?



*cwo_ghwebb* - is this the same DD-108?

USS WILLIAMS (DD-108)

*Laid down*:  March 25 1918.
*Commissioned*:  March 1 1919.
*Decommissioned*:  June 7 1922.
*Recommissioning*:  November 6 1939.
*Decommissioned*:  Transferred to Britain.
*Renamed*:  HMCS St. Clair (I65) - Canada - September 24 1940.
*Stricken*:  January 8 1941.
*Broken Up*: Scrapped in 1946.


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

microcomputer said:


> *cwo_ghwebb* - is this the same DD-108?
> 
> USS WILLIAMS (DD-108)
> 
> *Laid down*:  March 25 1918.
> *Commissioned*:  March 1 1919.
> *Decommissioned*:  June 7 1922.
> *Recommissioning*:  November 6 1939.
> *Decommissioned*:  Transferred to Britain.
> *Renamed*:  HMCS St. Clair (I65) - Canada - September 24 1940.
> *Stricken*:  January 8 1941.
> *Broken Up*: Scrapped in 1946.




No. The PRC vessel is this:
*Luda I*

 This is the original configuration of the design, albeit with  equipment inconsistencies among the units. Three shipyards built the  original 16 vessels of this group: units #106-110 in Luda.


The original Luda destroyer was equipped with 2 x triple HY-1 or HY-2  missile launchers, 2 x 130 mm guns, plus an assortment of manual 25 mm,  37 mm, and 57 mm AA guns. Two of the Luda I destroyers were converted  into command-variant, with enlarged superstructure for air defense C3I  center, ZKJ-1 combat data system, and Type 381A Rice Shield 3-D  long-range air search radar.

The vessel's name was the Xining.

Many Chinese vessels have US parts. One destroyer I visited had a US ASROC system. Another Ming class submarine I toured had GE Electric motors.


----------



## microcomputer

cwo_ghwebb said:


> No. The PRC vessel is this: *Luda I*



Cool - I was starting to wonder how old you were!


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

microcomputer said:


> Cool - I was starting to wonder how old you were!



I retired from active duty in 1999, at the ripe old age of 47!

Good thing too, I didn't want a second star on my National Defense Medal.


----------



## microcomputer

cwo_ghwebb said:


> ...I retired from active duty in 1999...



Geeez, I am 5 years older then ya!


----------



## chernmax

cwo_ghwebb said:


> I retired from active duty in 1999, at the ripe old age of 47!
> 
> Good thing too, I didn't want a second star on my National Defense Medal.



I joined the Navy 1 week after my 17th Birthday and retired in 2004 with 24 years at the ripe young age of 41!!!


----------



## MADPEBS1

Scott - AT2 1976 - 1979
Great Lakes Dec/ Jan 76 - F'in Cold, didn't have to march much though ;-)
Memphis AT A school
San Diego S-3 FRAMP
Cecil Field VS-31
First Med Cruise on CVN-69 IKE - Flight Deck T/S, The stuff i saw , WOW...
Been Here at PAX since as an F-18 and F-35 MS tester...


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

chernmax said:


> I joined the Navy 1 week after my 17th Birthday and retired in 2004 with 24 years at the ripe young age of 41!!!



I never thought I'd have a career in the military. The government took care of that idea when I got drafted! 

I was 19, petrified of going to Nam and when offered language school, I jumped at the chance. I was in Korea during the fall of Saigon. After I got out, I missed the people and comraderie.

I went back in 5.5 years later and had to go through boot camp again. ugh!

If you retired in 2004 at age 41 how in the heck are you 5 years older than me???


----------



## wilcam47

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I get 33% of my ex's retirement pay. Does that count? I did 14 years active duty with him, 2 years delayed entry while dating/engaged, two years active reservists while waiting for the divorce, and raised his kids until retirement at adulthood.



 sorry but that's the life you chose...you shouldn't get paid for his active duty time...I know that's not the law but it should be...

MSgt Retired on terminal leave

2A571
Jun 1992-Jul 2012


----------



## itsbob

cwo_ghwebb said:


> I never thought I'd have a career in the military. The government took care of that idea when I got drafted!
> 
> I was 19, petrified of going to Nam and when offered language school, I jumped at the chance. I was in Korea during the fall of Saigon. After I got out, I missed the people and comraderie.
> 
> I went back in 5.5 years later and had to go through boot camp again. ugh!
> 
> If you retired in 2004 at age 41 how in the heck are you 5 years older than me???



I think most would be amazed at how often that happens, but generally, most services won't even take Prior Service, or if they do it's a window of opportunity once a year.

Training and paygrade all depend on how long you've been out.. and at one point, for the Army, the only way a Prior Service could get back in (this was a LONG time ago) was to take the Special Forces Option.. Basic Training, (AGAIN for most), Jump School,  Special Forces Qualication Training, then on to a team to return for your "A" school.. If you failed anywhere in the process you were back on the street.. I only had one person take it serious enough to make it, the others all assumed once they got in the door the Army wouldn't just let them go.. Hard lesson learned for some.


----------



## glhs837

I got out of active with 12 years in. A little less than 90 days later, not finding anything better than 84 Lumber for work, I signed back up, almost. 

Went to MEPs, did the pysical thing, all the other bells and whistle. 2 minutes before going in to raise my hand, I get pulled aside. Now, I had put on E-6 in six years, and therefore had been an E-6 for half of my career. They pull me aside and tell me, that to take me back in, they need me to take an admin reduction to E-3, and be willing to go ships company. 

Really? You spend 12 years developing an weapons systems loading and maint expert and trained aircrewman with over 3,000 flight times, only to set him to chipping paint? When I asked to see the written policy requiring this, at the end, was told that it was unofficial policy from the E-8 up at regional. 

Long bus drive back to Lexington Park. And worked out really well for me. Three months later, got picked up as a flyer with a reserve outfit in Maine, great duty.


----------



## itsbob

glhs837 said:


> I got out of active with 12 years in. A little less than 90 days later, not finding anything better than 84 Lumber for work, I signed back up, almost.
> 
> Went to MEPs, did the pysical thing, all the other bells and whistle. 2 minutes before going in to raise my hand, I get pulled aside. Now, I had put on E-6 in six years, and therefore had been an E-6 for half of my career. They pull me aside and tell me, that to take me back in, they need me to take an admin reduction to E-3, and be willing to go ships company.
> 
> Really? You spend 12 years developing an weapons systems loading and maint expert and trained aircrewman with over 3,000 flight times, only to set him to chipping paint? When I asked to see the written policy requiring this, at the end, was told that it was unofficial policy from the E-8 up at regional.
> 
> Long bus drive back to Lexington Park. And worked out really well for me. Three months later, got picked up as a flyer with a reserve outfit in Maine, great duty.



Good for you.. after 90 days there should have been NO reduction in rank... but it also goes back to they have to find that E-6 billet for that MOS.. if it's not there, they then go look for an E-5 billet.. and so on.. 

What they were suggesting (and sounds like ) is that there were NO billets in your MOS.. NONE in the entire Navy.

Glad it worked out for you though!


----------



## foosballpaul

Marine Corps   22 years..Retired in 92.


----------



## Aerogal

SGT USMC/USMCR (active reserve)
FA-18 Integrated Weapon Systems Tech/ Systems Analyst
Master Training Specialist & Course Manager
Last of the Women's Marine Corps Platoons to go through Paris Island Sep 1983!
Millington TN - Nov 1983-Nov 1984 Aviation Basic Electronics & Electric , Advanced First Term Avionics et....
NAMTRAGRUDET & OJT - VFA-125 Lemoore CA, Nov 1984- Mar 1985
VFA-125 NAS Lemoore CA, Mar 1985- Apr 1987
VFA-106 NAS Cecil Field FL, Apr 1987- Sep 1988
Master Training Specialist/Course Manager - NAMTRAGRUDET NAS Cecil Field, Sep 1988-Dec 1992
Got out of active duty for 2 reasons: 1. Troop cutbacks and hitting high year tenure through no fault of my own, but no where to move up. 2. Harder to stay posted with Navy Spouse.
USMCR MAG 42 Det Alpha, NAS Cecil Field FL, Dec 1992 - Dec 1995
Total 16 months Sea Time. Longest time @ sea 6 weeks (pre-coed deployments).


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

itsbob said:


> I think most would be amazed at how often that happens, but generally, most services won't even take Prior Service, or if they do it's a window of opportunity once a year.
> 
> Training and paygrade all depend on how long you've been out.. and at one point, for the Army, the only way a Prior Service could get back in (this was a LONG time ago) was to take the Special Forces Option.. Basic Training, (AGAIN for most), Jump School,  Special Forces Qualication Training, then on to a team to return for your "A" school.. If you failed anywhere in the process you were back on the street.. I only had one person take it serious enough to make it, the others all assumed once they got in the door the Army wouldn't just let them go.. Hard lesson learned for some.



Air Force told me I was too old (I had turned 28 two weeks earlier). The Army jerked me around regarding duty stations. The numbnuts musta been nhboy and told me the duty stations were top secret. B.S.

I never even considered the Marine Corps, I (in my mind) was too darn old.

The Navy recruiter knew all about the CT rating. Freaked me out as he was in supply. He answered all my questions (including duty stations) and was straight up! Come to find out, he was on the USS Liberty when she was attacked by the Israelis. Best move I ever made was enlisting (again).


----------



## BOP

itsbob said:


> I think most would be amazed at how often that happens, but generally, most services won't even take Prior Service, or if they do it's a window of opportunity once a year.
> 
> Training and paygrade all depend on how long you've been out.. and at one point, for the Army, the only way a Prior Service could get back in (this was a LONG time ago) was to take the Special Forces Option.. Basic Training, (AGAIN for most), Jump School,  Special Forces Qualication Training, then on to a team to return for your "A" school.. If you failed anywhere in the process you were back on the street.. I only had one person take it serious enough to make it, the others all assumed once they got in the door the Army wouldn't just let them go.. Hard lesson learned for some.



I was going to take the SF option...until they said "right after basic," and I said, "nay, nay, not I!"


----------



## oldman

cwo_ghwebb said:


> The Navy recruiter knew all about the CT rating. Freaked me out as he was in supply. He answered all my questions (including duty stations) and was straight up! Come to find out, he was on the USS Liberty when she was attacked by the Israelis. Best move I ever made was enlisting (again).



I had a friend while at Northwest, Virginia that came off the Liberty after the attack.  I don't know if he was hurt from it but he drove a car for the handicapped which I believe his wife was.  He wouldn't talk about it.  The CT's have lost their share of people over the years.


----------



## acommondisaster

CTO1 (retired)

Duty stations:
CincPacFlt (Makalapa, Hawaii)
NSGA Homestead, FL 
CinCPac (Camp Smith, Hawaii)
White House Comm Agency (10 years)

Cinclanthouse.  (best duty of all)


----------



## cwo_ghwebb

oldman said:


> I had a friend while at Northwest, Virginia that came off the Liberty after the attack.  I don't know if he was hurt from it but he drove a car for the handicapped which I believe his wife was.  He wouldn't talk about it.  The CT's have lost their share of people over the years.



That's the truth!


----------



## Mabus

Been reflecting back a lot on my days underwater....


----------



## microcomputer

Wow - this thread it sure bringing back memories...

I remember while deployed overseas (WesPac-1967) we got to tour the USS INGRAHAM (DD-694) and the (I believe) USS Blueback (SS-581) for a case of San Miguel Beer!  Looking back - that was my only "sea duty" while in the Navy!


----------



## PsyOps

microcomputer said:


> Wow - this thread it sure bringing back memories...
> 
> I remember while deployed overseas (WesPac-1967) we got to tour the USS INGRAHAM (DD-694) and the (I believe) USS Blueback (SS-581) for a case of San Miguel Beer!  Looking back - that was my only "sea duty" while in the Navy!



I remember having San Miguel in the PI.  Nasty brew.  Gave everyone horrendous gas; yes even the women.  What a BLAST!


----------



## oldman

PsyOps said:


> I remember having San Miguel in the PI.  Nasty brew.  Gave everyone horrendous gas; yes even the women.  What a BLAST!



My experience with San Miguel was it took a little getting used to and then it was perfectly fine.  Used to call the local FRA and they'd delivery a case to my back door while stationed there.  I had a neighbor in Laurel that had a case a month delivered to him and it wasn't the export stuff either.  My one bad experience was finding a dead mouse in the bottle I was drinking.


----------



## glhs837

Thing about San Miguel was that, at least for the home market stuff, there was no homogenization, different parts of the batch would have differing  quality and alcohol content 

The worst was this stuff named Red Horse, stuff was 32 oz or 22 oz bottles, had some other booze in it.


----------



## chernmax

cwo_ghwebb said:


> If you retired in 2004 at age 41 how in the heck are you 5 years older than me???



microcomputer, said he was 5 years older than you not me!!!  LOL, you must be getting old...


----------



## chernmax

PsyOps said:


> I remember having San Miguel in the PI.  Nasty brew.  Gave everyone horrendous gas; yes even the women.  What a BLAST!



I liked Red Horse best, however what really stunk the next day were the people who mixed PI beer with Balut!!! Tear Gas would be a welcomed smell compared to it!!!


----------



## flomaster

USMC Sgt, 1984-1992 MOS 6112/6172 CH-46 Mechanic then Crewchief

Marine Medium helicopter Squadron 365 and Marine Medium Helicopter Training Squadron 204.

Several Med cruises on USS Guam/Iwo Jima

Desert Storm/Shield and a quick trip into Somalia


----------



## oldman

I was stationed at San Miguel and visited a local bar frequently.  It was certainly not a high class place and our game was to see who could take off his shoe and use it against any rat walking along the rafters.  It was tough to do after drinking all evening but made for a bunch of laughs.  Another memory was me and another taking a bus way up the road and sleeping on the beach.  Woke up in the morning surrounded by a herd of big water buffalo.  Makes me smile now but back then my only worry was getting the heck out of there.  So many memories of my 20 years traveling around the world.


----------



## microcomputer

chernmax said:


> microcomputer, said he was 5 years older than you not me!!!  LOL, you must be getting old...



At 65 I thought I was the only one having senior moments!


----------



## spr1975wshs

My wife (who I met at Norwich University in Vermont, where she was commissioned upon graduation), 81 - 94 USAF, out as a Captain during the Bush Sr./Clinton drawdown.

81 - 82 Wright-Patterson AFB, OH: AFIT - Master's in Electrical Engineering, 82 - 86 Eglin AFB, FL: Test and Development Engineer, 86 - 91 Offutt AFB, NE: Test and Development Engineer, 91 - 94 WPAFB, OH: Test and Development Engineer

She has an initial job offer at Pax River, which will get her back into the Test and Development field, which is why I'm hanging around this board.

Me, I enlisted in The USAF Reserve in 09/83, going to Basic at Lackland at age 26 1/2...

83 - 86 Duke Field, FL: 919 CES, (Heavy Equipment OPs and Pavements Maintenance), 86- 89 Offutt AFB, NE: 922 CES (as above), 89 - 91: 8078 ESS (Communications Security), 91 - 92 WPAFB, OH: 906CES HE and PM again) 

She's really looking forward to this, as the past 17 1/2 years haven't been so fulfilling for her as when she was in...


----------



## b23hqb

PsyOps said:


> I remember having San Miguel in the PI.  Nasty brew.  Gave everyone horrendous gas; yes even the women.  What a BLAST!



Drank many San Miguel's in Subic and Olongapo City. Not bad when they were only 2 peso per, at 7 pesos per dollar. I always thought the Korean beer  we called tiger piss was worse.


----------



## PsyOps

b23hqb said:


> Drank many San Miguel's in Subic and Olongapo City. Not bad when they were only 2 peso per, at 7 pesos per dollar. I always thought the Korean beer  we called tiger piss was worse.



OB beer!  

Just like nearly all of the countries in the pacific, the content was unpredictable from one to the next.


----------



## PsyOps

spr1975wshs said:


> 82 - 86 Eglin AFB, FL: Test and Development Engineer
> 
> 83 - 86 Duke Field, FL: 919 CES, (Heavy Equipment OPs and Pavements Maintenance)



Was Eglin not the best place?  Small town, yet always something going on in the area.  And the best water and beaches.

Duke was a trip.  On my second stint to Eglin (’93 – ’98) I had to make frequent trips to Duke to work on comm circuits.  We had to go into this little ‘hut’ where everything got cross-connected.  Sometimes a thunderstorm would roll through and you could see the lightning hit the runway.  Grounding was so poor sparks would fly off the frame and pop a bunch of the surge protectors.  I miss those days of old comm.


----------



## smdavis65

Sts2(ss)
uss groton (ssn-694)
1985-1991


----------



## PsyOps

chernmax said:


> I liked Red Horse best, however what really stunk the next day were the people who mixed PI beer with Balut!!! Tear Gas would be a welcomed smell compared to it!!!



I remember Red Horse, but don't remember drinking it.  I always wondered if it was named after an AF mobility org called Red Horse.


----------



## ancientmariner

b23hqb said:


> IT1
> Retired, USNR
> 
> Active duty: Jun 72 - Jun 76:
> 
> NAVCOMSTA/NAVCOMUNIT Asmara, Ethiopia Jan 73 - Jul 75
> USS Worden CG-18, Yokosuka, Japan Aug 75 - Jun 76
> 
> Reserve Duty: NRC St Pete and NRC Tampa, Fl, 1984 - 2005:
> 
> COMSUBRON 16
> ACU 1, DET 1908
> MSC, COMIDEASTFOR, Bahrain


 Hey, I was in Asmara at the same time you were.

I was a PN3 then and there from February 73 to NAVCOMSTA Closing Day in 1974.  I left on the last flight out with CDR Noggle.  I wonder if anyone ever reclaimed that van we left at the airport?


----------



## ancientmariner

OSC  Retired in 1993

NAVCOMSTA Asmara Ethiopia  (as a PN)
VS-28 (as a PN)
USS Puget Sound (AD-38)  (as a PN)
USS Lasalle (AGF-3)
USS Richmond K. Turner (CG-20)
Naval and Marine Corp Reserve Center El Paso, TX
Carrier Group Seven Staff
USS Copeland (FFG-25)
USS Forrestal (CV-59)
NAS Memphis, TN


----------



## spr1975wshs

PsyOps said:


> Was Eglin not the best place?  Small town, yet always something going on in the area.  And the best water and beaches.



We really liked the area, 1st year we were grilling out the day after Christmas while we were living in the TQ.  Really miss the fisherman's coop in Destin; shrimp fresh off the boat.



> Duke was a trip.  On my second stint to Eglin (’93 – ’98) I had to make frequent trips to Duke to work on comm circuits.  We had to go into this little ‘hut’ where everything got cross-connected.  Sometimes a thunderstorm would roll through and you could see the lightning hit the runway.  Grounding was so poor sparks would fly off the frame and pop a bunch of the surge protectors.  I miss those days of old comm.



I've always tried to stay away from the electrical side of things, sounds like they still had the WW 2 wiring in place. 

Those 4 PM thunderstorms almost every day, you could almost set your watch by them in the summer.


----------



## spr1975wshs

PsyOps said:


> I remember Red Horse, but don't remember drinking it.  I always wondered if it was named after an AF mobility org called Red Horse.



Can't be, would have been called "Pink Pony" then. 

(...former Prime BEEF team member here )


----------



## PsyOps

spr1975wshs said:


> Can't be, would have been called "Pink Pony" then.
> 
> (...former Prime BEEF team member here )



I was plumber my first 2.5 years ('85 - '88) and was in Prime Beef.  I hated it. Palletizing was the worst.  Of course I always hated getting called at midnight to start an exercise.  But working CE was great.  Some of the toughest and hardest workers.


----------



## b23hqb

ancientmariner said:


> Hey, I was in Asmara at the same time you were.
> 
> I was a PN3 then and there from February 73 to NAVCOMSTA Closing Day in 1974.  I left on the last flight out with CDR Noggle.  I wonder if anyone ever reclaimed that van we left at the airport?



Dude - just sent you a PM. Don't know about your van, but we who stayed on at the NAVCOMMUNIT drove every vehicle that was left behind. With pleasure, including the impound lot of bikes, cycles, personal vehicles, etc., before we started farming them out the the Ethies. Transportation was no problem for us.


----------



## ancientmariner

b23hqb said:


> Dude - just sent you a PM. Don't know about your van, but we who stayed on at the NAVCOMMUNIT drove every vehicle that was left behind. With pleasure, including the impound lot of bikes, cycles, personal vehicles, etc., before we started farming them out the the Ethies. Transportation was no problem for us.




Did you get the van unstuck that was between the Wall and the School.  We worked hard to get that one stuck in there...


----------



## b23hqb

ancientmariner said:


> Did you get the van unstuck that was between the Wall and the School.  We worked hard to get that one stuck in there...



I cannot recall that particular vehicle - but I  do remember the International Scout we were given as a duty vehicle - 4W drive - was a blast to rip around Asmara....that thing was a tank.....


----------



## 15007875

Nope, there is no E10 pay grade.
MCPON is still an E9.




glhs837 said:


> The two letters followed by a number denotes your job type and rank (MOS to you guys, Navy Enlisted Classification) to us). Follows a few conventions. Mostly just two letters from that job, AO being aviation ordnanceman, ET being electronics technician, AG being Aerographers Mate, or weather guesser Ranks expressed as AN - Airman, Seaman - SN, for E-1 through E-3, while E-4 through E-6 are Petty Officer third class (AO3) through Petty Officer first class, (ET1)  E-7 through E-9 (only one E-10 in the Navy) being Chief (AWC), Senior Chief (AOCS) and Master Chief (ETCM) Lots of details, but thats the basics.
> 
> First letter
> 
> Squadron designations.
> 
> First letter = type
> 
> V=fixed wing
> 
> Second letter = mission
> 
> P= Patrol
> 
> (squadrons with multiple missions lead to ones like VAQ, or HSL, of VFA)
> 
> Number is simple which squadron of that type you are. SO any Navy person can see at a glance what sort of aircraft you were involved with.


----------



## ancientmariner

As I recall that Scout was LTJG Spatts vehicle.  I grabbed it from the motor pool whenever I could.  I loved to drive it too.


----------



## ancientmariner

b23hqb said:


> I cannot recall that particular vehicle - but I  do remember the International Scout we were given as a duty vehicle - 4W drive - was a blast to rip around Asmara....that thing was a tank.....


As I recall we used a bulldozer to make sure that van never came out of there without cutting it apart.  None of us had ever driven a bulldozer before so that was fun.  Driving the 60 passenger buses on mail runs was cool too.


----------



## b23hqb

ancientmariner said:


> As I recall that Scout was LTJG Spatts vehicle.  I grabbed it from the motor pool whenever I could.  I loved to drive it too.



Well, I was ripping through town one afternoon with three other off-duty Rm's and I smashed into a civilian Ethie vehicle. My fault, my bad.

Fortunately, no injuries to either party or damage to the Scout, but totaled the local vehicle (huge frame up front helped there) The remedy: the JAG officer in Greece (who oversaw our legal issues), gave the local his pick of vehicles we had impounded that were left behind. 

He chose a very nice Carmen Ghia, thus ending that saga.

Whew, I was relieved.

I saw your pic in the cruise book.


----------



## ancientmariner

b23hqb said:


> Well, I was ripping through town one afternoon with three other off-duty Rm's and I smashed into a civilian Ethie vehicle. My fault, my bad.
> 
> Fortunately, no injuries to either party or damage to the Scout, but totaled the local vehicle (huge frame up front helped there) The remedy: the JAG officer in Greece (who oversaw our legal issues), gave the local his pick of vehicles we had impounded that were left behind.
> 
> He chose a very nice Carmen Ghia, thus ending that saga.
> 
> Whew, I was relieved.
> 
> I saw your pic in the cruise book.


I looked pretty serious in that picture.  Must have been a bad day. Do you remember when CDR Noggle streaked through the Officers Club?


----------



## b23hqb

ancientmariner said:


> I looked pretty serious in that picture.  Must have been a bad day. Do you remember when CDR Noggle streaked through the Officers Club?



Looking at that picture, you looked pretty military in the new hat/uniform combo.  

No, do not remember seeing Nogggle at that time, because I was not allowed in the O club, being enlisted. But I heard about that vicious rumor

I do remember streaking, along with about 6 others, right smack dab through an Officers vs. whoever softball game - from the Navy barracks, straight through the 1st base gate to the left field fence, into coats and blankets and refuge in housing units while the SP's tried to track us down..

What a rush! Was not called well hung Young for nothing......at least by so-called witness's.....

And we got away with it!


----------



## ancientmariner

b23hqb said:


> Looking at that picture, you looked pretty military in the new hat/uniform combo.
> 
> No, do not remember seeing Nogggle at that time, because I was not allowed in the O club, being enlisted. But I heard about that vicious rumor
> 
> I do remember streaking, along with about 6 others, right smack dab through an Officers vs. whoever softball game - from the Navy barracks, straight through the 1st base gate to the left field fence, into coats and blankets and refuge in housing units while the SP's tried to track us down..
> 
> What a rush! Was not called well hung Young for nothing......at least by so-called witness's.....
> 
> And we got away with it!


We got away with a lot.  I hated to leave.  I had an Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser Station Wagon the I bought from an EN1 that worked in the Motor Pool.  It was a cool car to go to Masawa in.


----------



## Mabus

You guys talking about your days....anyone else been on a boomer or any of the 41 For Freedom?


----------



## spr1975wshs

PsyOps said:


> I was plumber my first 2.5 years ('85 - '88) and was in Prime Beef.  I hated it. Palletizing was the worst.  Of course I always hated getting called at midnight to start an exercise.  But working CE was great.  Some of the toughest and hardest workers.



Palletizing cargo for deployment, or laying the AM-2 matting for Rapid Runway Repair?

Both sides of the question, I was usually on a front loader or all-terrain forklift...


----------



## acommondisaster

spr1975wshs said:


> Palletizing cargo for deployment, or laying the AM-2 matting for Rapid Runway Repair?
> 
> Both sides of the question, I was usually on a front loader or all-terrain forklift...



ugh.... i used to HATE palletizing our loads for trips. Done by hand at both ends of trips. Then we'd have to unload it by hand into trucks when we landed and then unload the trucks. Long long days (and/or nights). I'm not sure what a forklift or frontloader is.


----------



## b23hqb

Mabus said:


> You guys talking about your days....anyone else been on a boomer or any of the 41 For Freedom?



Actually, sorta, yes.

When I went back into the reserves in '84, I was assigned to  NR Det COMSUBRON 16, NRC St Pete, Fl.

Our gaining command was COMSBRON 16, USS Canopus, Charleston.

While there in 1985 during our two weeks AT, I was underway for a four day training cruise onboard USS Vallejo, SSBN 658. They needed some propellermen (MM), of which we had a few, and an RM, which was me.

Four days was enough. I like fresh air, and don't really mind being called a target.


----------



## PsyOps

spr1975wshs said:


> Palletizing cargo for deployment, or laying the AM-2 matting for Rapid Runway Repair?
> 
> Both sides of the question, I was usually on a front loader or all-terrain forklift...



How could I forget about RRR.  I remember doing that crap down at Camp Rudder in the dead of summer - 95+ degrees with 95% humidity - in full chem. gear get up.  The stuff was so bent up it wouldn’t connect together.  You’d get the tongue-and-groove joints to go in then have to stomp on it to get it lay down flat.  People were passing out left and right from heat exhaustion.  What a joy.


----------



## spr1975wshs

acommondisaster said:


> ugh.... i used to HATE palletizing our loads for trips. Done by hand at both ends of trips. Then we'd have to unload it by hand into trucks when we landed and then unload the trucks. Long long days (and/or nights). I'm not sure what a forklift or frontloader is.



By hand, wow, I sympathize...every unit I was with was well-equipped with cargo handling equipment, except the Comsec squadron.  Then again, we didn't have anything there that weighed over 50#.


----------



## Asmodeus

USAF E-6 (4th Generation - Army Signal, Army Air, USAF & USAF)
Active duty Aug 1981-Sep 2000
Walked away for several reason. 2 of them:  Didn't want to extend for 2 years to accept E-7.  Didn't want to retire and have my ex come on this board and tell how she was getting 1/2 of my retirement pay.  

3704 BMTS - Lackland AFB, Tx Aug 81
4th CSG - Seymour Johnson, NC. 81-83
15th ABS - Wheeler AFB, Hi 83-85
HQ AFMPC - Randolph AFB, TX 85-91
15 MSSQ - Hickam AFB, Hi 91-95
DIA - Bolling AFB, DC 95-2000
Two years in the USAFR IMA @ DIA Sep 00-Sep 02
Had to advance on Inactive due to civilian job travel.

5th Generation, my son is a USAF E-3 stationed at RAF Mildenhall, UK... and my son-in-law is a Navy E-3 stationed at Whidbey, NAS....


----------



## Railroad

Bob

ET1
1978 - 1987
SUBRON 10 and USS Fulton (AS-11) New London CT
USS John Hancock (DD-981) Charleston SC

1987-present
Field Engineer Norden Systems
Field Engineer Tracor/BAE
Design Engineer Tracor/BAE
Configuration Manager Tracor/BAE
Logistician Veda, Inc
Project Manager Veridian/Wyle Labs
Program Analyst RBC Inc
Program Manager USN Civ PMA-264

Got out after 8-1/2 years because I didn't survive a battle in command politics on DD-981.  Walked out the main gate with Honorable Discharge on 15 APR 1987 and walked back in through it on 16 APR 1987 as a Field Engineer.  No regrets - quite the contrary!  It's been a good career.


----------

